# Hello mouseophiles



## mayomouser (Feb 11, 2011)

I have been breeding mice to show since 1999 following NMC standards. I only get to show in UK once a year but that is always my guide as to the true progress or otherwise I am making.
I do enjoy establishing varieties that are not currently available, also vaarieties that are unpopular though the serious work is fine tuning them to a quality that is fit for the show bench.
I probably maintain 10 to 20 varieties including colour variations at any one time.
I currently have PEWs, Red/Agouti/Cinnamon, Chocolate, Black,Blue & Choc Fox, Blue tans, Chinchillas.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome! :mrgreen:

Where abouts are you?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Bridgette Rena said:


> Welcome! :mrgreen:
> 
> Where abouts are you?


West of Ireland

Hello and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1 
Hope you enjoy our forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Where in the west? I'm from Antrim.


----------

